# My Latest Project



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Trying to get these guys to breed......

_







_

_







_

_







_

The bottom one is a male. How do I know the difference? Ah...that's my little secret 

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are so pretty... Do you think you could do a profile on thier care? I've always wanted some but the info i found was pretty slim...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Those are so pretty... Do you think you could do a profile on thier care? I've always wanted some but the info i found was pretty slim...


In that case you should find this beyond _phat_  ......

http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_loaches.html

Martin.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Aww there so cute


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That artical is excellent! Very, very well done Martin!

I really like your uni-directional water flow set up for a river system.. I think that is so smart! 
Do you have any other articals at the moment? that is the book you put out correct? where could i pick that up?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> That artical is excellent! Very, very well done Martin!
> 
> I really like your uni-directional water flow set up for a river system.. I think that is so smart!
> Do you have any other articals at the moment? that is the book you put out correct? where could i pick that up?


Thanks. My idea of the River-Tank manifold completely transformed the keeping of Hillstream loaches by serious hobbyists worldwide. The whole concept was simplicity and repeatability. Since late '98 when I designed it I've seen multiple variations on the theme built by people all over the world. Thing is it has helped others with other fish families that live in fast flowing waters in nature. Peter Cottle, the English _Danio_ specialist is now setting up breeding tanks using the system for _Danios_, _Devarios_ and_ Garra_ species. There's a site on the net where someone bred _Farlowella_ using the set up. You can downgrade or upgrade from that design by making it single or multiple intake, single or multiple powerhead, and by choosing various pumping rates to suit the fish being kept. I have a setup in my 6 foot long Clown Loach tank and they love it. That is relatively low flow, but augmented by two Rena XP3s set up to intake at one end and return at the other.

By "book", did you mean that first picture in the article? No, that's just a composite pic I made up to _look _like a _book_ cover. The Loach book which I co-wrote with Mark McDonald as executive editor was a Canadian/American project with 6 authors and an awesome proof-reader, all of whom keep loaches. It will be published (they are telling us by fall) by TFH, so will get international distribution. You'll be able to pick it up just about anywhere most likely.

Martin.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Stupid me... up until now I only thaught clowns were the only interesting loaches. Memo to self...


----------

